# Heladera Mabe



## papa (Abr 17, 2012)

hola tengo problemas con una heladera mabe  nose donde esta el capasitor tampoco el timer mi problema es puntualmente arranca y se para al momento que podra esr alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2012)

No llevan ni capacitor ni timer.

Probá de cambiarle el relé de arranque y el térmico que están dentro de una cajita pegada en la bocha.


----------



## Masterdragon (Abr 18, 2012)

No se la verdad cual es el modelo, pero por lo general los Timers vienen en la parte de abajo del refrigerador.


----------



## foc (Abr 18, 2012)

en mexico al menos donde vivo timer o reloj son estos muchas veces los platinos de dicho reloj se flamean y dan lata busca el modelo de tu nevera (refrigerador) y subelo tengo un amigo que repara neveras y tal vez te pueda ayudar


----------



## papa (Abr 23, 2012)

muchas gracias por darme esos datos  el modelo de la heladera es RMV21 WI A0  revise la resistencia dela nevera esta bien el bi metálico también esta bien  tiene una plaqueta donde hay barios integrados ala vista están bien  ya cambie  el rele que va aun costado de la heladera   no pasa nada no se que paso antes arrancaba y al segundo se apagaba y ahora no arranca que sera me esta poniendo mal la heladera apenas tiene 1 año y 3 meses


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

Probá dandole corriente directamente al relé y térmico (al motor) con dos cables al enchufe directamente a ver que pasa (seguramente los cables originales sean marrón y celeste)


----------



## papa (Abr 23, 2012)

probé directamente  anda bien enfría lo provee 5minutos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

No , dejalo media hora andando a ver que tal , no debe parar para nada.


----------



## papa (Abr 23, 2012)

yo probé directamente al motor  me podes explicar  como  le doy corriente directamente al rele y al térmico gracias este modelo lleva termostato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

Se supone que el motor no funciona sin el relé ni el protector térmico que están a su costado.

El termostato (todas llevan termostato , es la perillita que regula el frio) iría en serie con el motor.

La plaqueta con integrados puede ser una protección que retrasa el encendido cuando se cortó la luz o fué desenchufada , también podria tener descongelado automatico ahí . . .


----------



## papa (Abr 23, 2012)

si te entiendo  ahora lo pruebo gracias



gracias DOSMETROS  LA  HELADERA FUNCIONA DIRECTAMENTE  PERO NO PRENDE LA LUS DE LA HELADERA  TAMPOCO EL VENTILADOR DEL FRISER CONCLUCION  GRACIAS ALGUIEN ME AYUDA


----------



## papa (Abr 24, 2012)

saludos a todos la heladera funciono durante media hora y la corte y empeso a congelar el problema esta en la plaqueta  que opinan gracias esto empeso en un corte de luz  como alguien decia


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 24, 2012)

¿Tenes garantía de un año o dos? Si está en garantía llamá al service. Yo acabo de comprar una Patric con dos años de garantía ( me costó pero tras muchas conversaciones logré los dos años).


----------



## papa (Abr 28, 2012)

solo tiene un año de garantia graciasde todos modos


----------

